# Sona A9 on canon glass - Any experience?



## xps (Jun 9, 2017)

Does anybody of you use an Sony A9 on Canon glass?
How is it performing?
What´s your experience in using it?


Thanks


----------



## Neutral (Jun 20, 2017)

Got my a9 few days back and did quick tests with my Canon lenses using Metabones IV adapter.
All lenses focus almost instantly – do not feel any lag and any difference with 1DXm2.
Face detection is working well.
Pleasant surprise was that EF100-400 is focusing well with 2x extender at maximum focal length at F11 which is not possible on 1DXm2. Checked a9 manual after that – and yes – a9 officially support AF up to F11.
In general a9 AF is felt to be much better and versatile than AF on 1DXm2 – much more functionality there and much more convenient for use. 
AF-C tracking works well but not over entire frame, as with the native lenses – AF area seems a bit limited. 
This seems to be limitation of the Metabones adapter – there is still no FW update for A9, which could use advance a9 AF capabilities. 
In video mode phase detect AF tracking does not work the same as before.
In addition, one fantastic feature of a9 – AF in magnification mode does not work with adapted lenses, just not possible to turn on magnification mode. This feature is so handy with native lenses that I even assigned it to dedicated button.
Also seems to be some focusing issues at max focal length at long distances, but all working well at closer distances. What I noticed that during focusing process all focuses perfectly well but slight focus shift happens just at the moment when shutter button fully pressed to take shot.
Again, this seems to be Metabones adapter FW issues, which might be a bit slow for a9 fast data rate AF information exchange with the lens. On a7r2 there is no such issues with the same lenses and the same adapter – all focuses perfectly well in any conditions.
Will wait for Metabones release FW upgrade for a9 full compatibility. 
General experience with a9 is extremely positive – for me it is so much easy and much more convenient to use than 1DXm2. 
As for weather sealing a9 is not very convincing - 1DXm2 is just superior in this area.
So a9 could be better choice for indoor sport shooting and shooting in good weather conditions - but for harsh environment 1DXm2 is still far beyond competition.


----------



## PavelR (Jun 20, 2017)

Neutral> Can you compare ISO 100 IQ A9 vs 1DX2?
I'm considering upgrade my 1Ds3 with FF camera with IBIS, no VF blackout, silent shooting, Eye AF, PDAF over almost the whole frame, flash sync. to 2nd. curtain over radio.
(1DX2 is better in many aspects, than 1ds3, but the change is only evolution, but with A9 at the comparable price I get some completely new features...)
UPDATE: Advantage of MILC feature: WYSIWYG VF


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 20, 2017)

PavelR said:


> Neutral> Can you compare ISO 100 IQ A9 vs 1DX2?
> I'm considering upgrade my 1Ds3 with FF camera with IBIS, no VF blackout, silent shooting, Eye AF, PDAF over almost the whole frame, flash sync. to 2nd. curtain over radio.
> (1DX2 is better in many aspects, than 1ds3, but the change is only evolution, but with A9 at the comparable price I get some completely new features...)



I was a long time 1DS MkIII user who recently upgraded to 1DX MiII's, on paper it seems like an incremental upgrade, in reality it has s a completely different league across the board.


----------



## barton springs (Jun 20, 2017)

Neutral said:


> Got my a9 few days back and did quick tests with my Canon lenses using Metabones IV adapter.
> All lenses focus almost instantly – do not feel any lag and any difference with 1DXm2.
> Face detection is working well.
> Pleasant surprise was that EF100-400 is focusing well with 2x extender at maximum focal length at F11 which is not possible on 1DXm2. Checked a9 manual after that – and yes – a9 officially support AF up to F11.
> ...



Did you test the A9 with a grip attached?


----------



## PavelR (Jun 20, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> I was a long time 1DS MkIII user who recently upgraded to 1DX MiII's, on paper it seems like an incremental upgrade, in reality it has s a completely different league across the board.



What feature can be classified as new?
(Larger buffer, better high ISO - in DPReview studio scene I found that max ISO for my taste is 3200 = stop better than 1ds3, AF coverage is pretty similar - counting only cross points, AF speed is fine on 1ds3, better DR - I can not quantify that - it is hard to translate the numbers of measured values on several sites to image difference... I'm usually pushing lights and darken shadows on PP. I do not consider Liveview as advantage, because I can not hold steady 1d4 with 70-200/2.8 with only hands... several additional custom buttons, double joystick, AF point memory for the last one in landscape / portait mode, compatibility with new flashes - but not sync. to 2nd. curtan over RT. I can not find any really new feature to justify the investment...)
UPDATE: 1dx2 feature: flicker detection (which is absent in 1ds3, but I do not miss it)


----------



## Mikehit (Jun 20, 2017)

I came across this recently and comments posted by 'fhammond' are as good a review of the A9 with Canon glass for sports photography as I have read so far.

http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1492613/0


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 21, 2017)

PavelR said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > I was a long time 1DS MkIII user who recently upgraded to 1DX MiII's, on paper it seems like an incremental upgrade, in reality it has s a completely different league across the board.
> ...



Thats exactly what I thought and my reasoning, but I delayed too long. I am in airports all day so have spotty eyes internet and a phone but will give a fuller reply tomorrow. 

Not saying don't look at the A9, just don't think the 1DX MkII is just an incremental upgrade from the 1DS MkIII.


----------



## Jopa (Jun 22, 2017)

Neutral said:


> Got my a9 few days back and did quick tests with my Canon lenses using Metabones IV adapter.
> All lenses focus almost instantly – do not feel any lag and any difference with 1DXm2.
> Face detection is working well.
> Pleasant surprise was that EF100-400 is focusing well with 2x extender at maximum focal length at F11 which is not possible on 1DXm2. Checked a9 manual after that – and yes – a9 officially support AF up to F11.
> ...


Have you tried the metabones in the green or advanced mode? As far as I remember the automagnification feature works only in the advanced mode (it also kills the battery


----------



## Neutral (Jun 23, 2017)

Jopa said:


> Have you tried the metabones in the green or advanced mode? As far as I remember the automagnification feature works only in the advanced mode (it also kills the battery



Yes, AF in focus magnification works in advances Metabones mode but behavior is different from lens to lens so it is almost useless in practice. With latest EF 100-400 m2 it is more or less OK , but with EF70-200 f/2.8 IS USM II lens starts hunting end to end with many passes up and down (when in full magnification mode). Bad for lens. When magnification is in middle - it is better but still happening.
For me this Metabones advanced mode is useless compared to green where there are still some issues with A9 (possibly adapter FW update is required). 
However, I should admit that adapter advanced mode on a9 works really well for continuous AF in video mode.

In general, though AF with adapted Canon lenses is working satisfactory on A9 it is better to use native lenses to have full functionality. With Canon lens, I feel handicapped without features that I get used and enjoy on a9 and a7r2.
So I will keep using Canon lenses on 1Dxm2 and Sony lenses on a9 and a7r2 and gradually getting more GM lenses for a9 and a7r2. Already have FE85mm F1.4 GM, which is just amazing and next one will possibly be 100-400GM.
One good thing for 1DXm2 that in live view it does AF with 100-400 +2.0 Ext. and focuses perfectly well


----------



## Neutral (Jun 23, 2017)

This could be useful:

SAR referring to the video about Canon lens performance on A9:
http://www.sonyalpharumors.com/sony-a9-lens-test-massive-canon-400mm-300mm-f2-8/

Here is direct YouTube URL : 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TSCjUlQsjE


----------



## xps (Jun 24, 2017)

Thanks for all replies.
It seems that you need an original genuine prime lens without an adapter to get all plusses out of the A9.
But Sony is not offering such fast lenses >400mm . At this moment the A9 will work superior just on genuine lenses. Maybe at a glance for wedding or events without needed long primes.

So waiting for an Canon equivalent will be needed. The silence of the electronic shutter will be the feature I´d like to wait for. The bids in my surrounding area are to sensitive to noise, even if you are masked.

Interestingly, DPReview is defeating the Sony A9 to the evil video, (see posting from Mr. Neutral), that is one of the few videos that is not glorifying the A9.


----------

